# Harmony H195 amp circuit



## rogers (Nov 30, 2010)

I'm trying to find information on the Harmony H195 circuit. It is a tube amp manufactured c1946. I understand these amps modeled their circuitry from Fender circuits of the day. I would very much appreciate any information provided on this amp and circuit.


----------

